

People Hire Clones of Themselves - strangetimes
http://www.mattblodgett.com/2015/01/people-hire-clones-of-themselves.html

======
doug1001
enjoyed reading this post, and the conclusion (that people hire people like
themselves) certainly seems supported by the premises. But it's not an obvious
conclusion; indeed, if i would have assume the opposite was true--ie, that
people hire their natural complements. This is certainly true for me, because
i (and i assume others as well) have a natural tendency to undervalue the
skills we have and our memories tend to have a downward bias when
estimating/remembering how many hours it took to learn a certain skill (e.g.,
a new language, new library, etc.)--ie, the silly misperception that something
can't be heard to learn if we already know it. On the other hand, i tend to
value highly those skills i would like to learn but haven't--either haven't
yet found the time, or i have made a couple of cursory attempts and set it
aside for another time. To me those skills are naturally "hard" and if they
are relevant to the work that my team does, then i value persons with those
skills very highly.

This view might not be widely held; it's also possible that it's not in
conflict with the view expressed in the OP, which might be directed more
towards personality rather than skill set.

------
davidgerard
"cultural fit" tends in practice to mean "illegal discrimination we can
pretend we're not doing", even when it's obvious from the results.

